# Boat electronics install



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Contacted a member a while back to do it but lost his number all i remember is his name is Jason...any help is greatly appriciated...looking to get them done asap so if anyone who knows who it may be please get me his info


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Fisheye if it was "<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblUsername2>jsaddiction" former Coast Guard Radar Tech I believe he moved to Tampa. If so you might want to go Voo Doo and have him do the install.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i talked to tony last week and he was out of town for a few weeks...i have everything to do it just not the knowledge


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Tad over at Breeze Fab can install electronics...He's done some excellent work for me at a very reasonable price.

Jimmy


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (10/13/2009)*Contacted a member a while back to do it but lost his number all i remember is his name is Jason...any help is greatly appriciated...looking to get them done asap so if anyone who knows who it may be please get me his info


I think you are looking for Jason Simmons, his cell is 748-0864


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Steve Stack at Advanced Yachtworks can take care of you. 850-207-4727


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Steve Steck Offshore Electronics 850-777-0740. He closed is shop and is mobile so he would probably come to you. Strike Two posted some photo's of Steves work a while back on his new boat. Ken


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree. Steve Steck is the best in the business. <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>Offshore Electronics 850-777-0740


----------

